# Leaf signs….



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 25, 2022)

My first grow is finally in the drying room for the third day. I’ve managed to keep the temp/humidity about 62/60 sometimes a bit more or less. I’m drying on a rack and have been rotating the buds twice a day. They are really sticky and It smells crazy in there. So now I’ve moved my clones into the tent for their turn under the LED lights which they have already taking a liking to. The clones had to wait under the cheap plant light in my bedroom which kept them alive but not like the tent lights will. Also the humidity in my bedroom was lower than the plants needed as well. Anyway my question is I have this coloring on a few of the leaves on a couple clones which may be caused from their previous environment in my bedroom. They were transplanted into ocean soil in larger pots a couple weeks ago and will be Re potted again before I let them go to flower. I 









have been feeding fox farm veg nutes and cal mag for about 4 weeks now. I took a pic of the front and back of the leaf as well as a close up of the back to check if it were spider mites. I don’t think I would know spider mites if I saw them but this didn’t appear to be them to me but would like y’all to take a look and tell me what you think. I pinched most of them off as I had plenty other fan leaves and I hope that the new growth won’t have this problem. Your thoughts. (I know my questions are so long, sorry)


----------



## boo (Jan 25, 2022)

you got pests or it sure looks like it...second pic looks like white fly eggs but you'd know if you have them...do you see any critters in the soil or on the leaves...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 25, 2022)

First pic looks like there was water left on leaf and light fried it. Backside pics, not so sure.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 25, 2022)

boo said:


> you got pests or it sure looks like it...second pic looks like white fly eggs but you'd know if you have them...do you see any critters in the soil or on the leaves...


There were some tiny fruit flies that came around after I trimmed once. They maybe could have laid some eggs but what’s on the back can’t be scraped off. I put one of those yellow sticky things which collected quite a few. 


 It kinda looks like calcium deficiency comparing it to that on a page I found showing different leaf problems but I’ve been giving them Cal mag in their feedings. I’m only using a teaspoon per gallon perhaps I could boost that up but that is the recommended dosage on the label. If it is fly eggs, how do I get rid of them and not harm the plants. Not all the plants have it in fact only four of them are gonna make the cut in the tent for their duration since that’s all I have room for and made the mistake of crowding the tent out on my first grow. They all are growing different. Their growth has been harder to manage than my first seed grown crop. I think I like seeds better but this was a fun experiment And I’m glad I did it.  I’m hoping that once they are in the tent for a while, I’ll be able to make an easier choice of which ones to kick out of the tent although I hate doing it. This is a picture of my six clones


----------



## boo (Jan 25, 2022)

it's not fly eggs if the enlargement is of the backside of the leaf...are all the leaves effected and when did this occur...sounds like you may have had soil gnats, white flies fly around like madmen on speed...I max out calmag at 5 ml./gal...your plants look healthy other than those burned areas on the veins...i's not pH right...it's not on the field of the leaf so it'd almost think it's deficient of some mineral...dunno which to be honest...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 25, 2022)

boo said:


> it's not fly eggs if the enlargement is of the backside of the leaf...are all the leaves effected and when did this occur...sounds like you may have had soil gnats, white flies fly around like madmen on speed...I max out calmag at 5 ml./gal...your plants look healthy other than those burned areas on the veins...i's not pH right...it's not on the field of the leaf so it'd almost think it's deficient of some mineral...dunno which to be honest...


Yes it is an enlargement of the back side of leaf and no it’s not effecting all the leaves. And no it’s not on all the plants either. There are two strains in the mix, this could be the same strain doing this.  In fact I’ve pick most of them off thinking they may have been contagious. There are a couple more left on which I will take off next time I’m in the tent. My ph is running around 6.5 water and soil. The soil is fairly new 2weeks or so and I ph everything going in to around 6.5. As far as when it occurred, these two plants have never had the pretty health looking leaves as the others. I didn’t want to treat them any different just because they were a little uglier than the others. They have always had funky looking leaves I thought they got wet during water but I’m careful not to do that. Maybe it’s the bedroom light they didn’t like… we will see if things go better for them under the good lights in the tent. I just didn’t want them to be contagious and ruin the other plants. I will up my cal mag a bit too. Thank you for your comment.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 25, 2022)

You have to get some close ups of the white things on the back of the leaves.  If it is bugs and I hope not. They will generally be on the underside and lower in the canopy depending on temps.


----------



## boo (Jan 25, 2022)

your pH may be a bit high, I shoot for 6.0 personally...don't think the light is an issue...my thoughts lean toward too high a pH mebbe causing lockout on these 2 plants...


----------



## Carty (Jan 26, 2022)

If you've been giving them calmag at the rate you are, it's about perfect.  Be sure to only feed once a week though and water the rest..  for me it's usually feed water water.  Feed water flush..  not a full flush but just enough to see water go from dark brown to starting to clear up.

Looks like bug damage,  the easiest thing is to use Neem Oil during veg to build up a resistant coating to protect them..  try adding silicon to, this will help them deal with stress and increase the strength of your cell walls in your stems.  Spray the Neem oil on the bottoms of the leaf's and do it in the am when they 1st wake up.  During the 1st half hour their stigma's are open, kinda like our pours and will absorb the neem oil some.  turn lighs down or off until they dry and walla..   once a week all thru veg.

lots of advice, do what you think fits your needs.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 26, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> You have to get some close ups of the white things on the back of the leaves.  If it is bugs and I hope not. They will generally be on the underside and lower in the canopy depending on temps.


I took the pic of the back of the leaf with my scope. It’s at the top of this post. Does not appear to be bugs as it won’t scrape off


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 26, 2022)

Carty said:


> If you've been giving them calmag at the rate you are, it's about perfect.  Be sure to only feed once a week though and water the rest..  for me it's usually feed water water.  Feed water flush..  not a full flush but just enough to see water go from dark brown to starting to clear up.
> 
> Looks like bug damage,  the easiest thing is to use Neem Oil during veg to build up a resistant coating to protect them..  try adding silicon to, this will help them deal with stress and increase the strength of your cell walls in your stems.  Spray the Neem oil on the bottoms of the leaf's and do it in the am when they 1st wake up.  During the 1st half hour their stigma's are open, kinda like our pours and will absorb the neem oil some.  turn lighs down or off until they dry and walla..   once a week all thru veg.
> 
> lots of advice, do what you think fits your needs.


I just hate to treat it for bugs if it’s not bugs. I have a feeling that it was caused from the not so great conditions of my bedroom lighting, temp and humidity they were forced to endure waiting for their turn in the tent. . They were transferred to the tent 3 days ago and have already perked up quite a bit. I feed and water already by your advice except for the flush part. Thanks so much for responding. I’ll get some need oil just in case…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 26, 2022)

boo said:


> your pH may be a bit high, I shoot for 6.0 personally...don't think the light is an issue...my thoughts lean toward too high a pH mebbe causing lockout on these 2 plants...


I will try lowering the “what goes in“ ph. I believe you gave me that advice previously on another problem. I just transplanted them a couple weeks ago with fresh ocean dirt. they seem to be digging the tent environment. I hope this was just teenaged acne problem and the new growth won’t have this problem. Just didn’t want to contaminate the other plants it it were bugs. Thanks boo


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 27, 2022)

Carty said:


> If you've been giving them calmag at the rate you are, it's about perfect.  Be sure to only feed once a week though and water the rest..  for me it's usually feed water water.  Feed water flush..  not a full flush but just enough to see water go from dark brown to starting to clear up.
> 
> Looks like bug damage,  the easiest thing is to use Neem Oil during veg to build up a resistant coating to protect them..  try adding silicon to, this will help them deal with stress and increase the strength of your cell walls in your stems.  Spray the Neem oil on the bottoms of the leaf's and do it in the am when they 1st wake up.  During the 1st half hour their stigma's are open, kinda like our pours and will absorb the neem oil some.  turn lighs down or off until they dry and walla..   once a week all thru veg.
> 
> lots of advice, do what you think fits your needs.


Silicon? Add this with nutes or with water?is it a liquid? How is it applied? Should it be applied to all plants or just ones with problems. Thanks in advance for your additional comments


----------



## boo (Jan 27, 2022)

silica is what carty was referencing...I raise bamboo, acres of it and feed them silica as well...add it to your water when mixing your solution...keep in mind it will raise your pH...that's when I use it on pot, when I have to adjust my pH...it can be bought at almost any grow store...it does look like bugs until you look at the magnified view...the veins are healthy, let the plant grow, it'll work it's way out but keep an eye on it...they're still young...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 27, 2022)

boo said:


> silica is what carty was referencing...I raise bamboo, acres of it and feed them silica as well...add it to your water when mixing your solution...keep in mind it will raise your pH...that's when I use it on pot, when I have to adjust my pH...it can be bought at almost any grow store...it does look like bugs until you look at the magnified view...the veins are healthy, let the plant grow, it'll work it's way out but keep an eye on it...they're still young...


What exactly does silica do for the herb plants and your sweet baboon field? Is silica something that is routinely used in cannabis?  My plants have taken a jump for joy under the new lights. Now it’s a competition on which girls get to stay. I’m Gonna pick the rest of those ugly leaves off tomorrow when I water and let them take off. They have beautiful new growth which make me a little more excited than I was about cloning… post a pic of your bamboo please


----------



## boo (Jan 27, 2022)

silica promotes healthy cellular structure and promotes strength...helps the stalks support bigger flowers...floppy stems aren't good for big flowers...bamboo is a grass like marijuana, has the same needs and nutrients to a degree...I've got over 40 groves, here's a few smaller ones...the big ones are pushing 100' but come sunday morning most will die off from the freeze we
re expecting...it happens but it all grows back eventually...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 27, 2022)

Wow, those are beautiful. Do you harvest them? I would use them in my garden for sure imagine my cucumbers climbing up a bamboo wall. So doing research on silica I read this and was worried about nutrient lockup.
It came from bigbudsmag.com you ever have trouble with lockup? 

Silicon requires a pH higher than seven in order to stay soluble. Because of this, it can’t be included with other nutrients, rather, it has to be stored and added separately. It shouldn’t be added into a feed until all the other nutrients have been dissolved. If you’re using a two-part feed, silica should be your third part.

It’s best practice to dilute your silica with about one gallon of water. This will help avoid nutrient lockout that can occur when silica mixes with other nutrients.


----------



## boo (Jan 27, 2022)

I agree, all additives should be added to the full nutrient solution after pHing it, then pH it again...my need never requires me to add more than a few ml. per 5 gallon bucket...it's used within minutes of mixing...a thorough mixing between adding all solutions is imperative to properly blend the mix...yes, I have had issues with nute lock out so my words have experience with them...I use the silica to lower my pH to about 6.0


----------



## Airbone (Jan 28, 2022)

I use power si for a silica additive. I always mix the silica first then other nutrients in. That’s what the directions on that say to do anyway.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2022)

Bamboo can take over an area real fking fast. Very evasive. Sure can build a lot of stuff from Bamboo though. What do you do with yours Boo?


----------



## boo (Jan 28, 2022)

I just grow it weedie, and bamboo isn't invasive if you know which species to plant...all my boo is clumping and grows up to 100' but doesn't run or spread...ya gotta be smarter than the plants...


----------



## boo (Jan 28, 2022)

Airbone said:


> I use power si for a silica additive. I always mix the silica first then other nutrients in. That’s what the directions on that say to do anyway.View attachment 286974


if you add the silica first how do you balance your pH...just wondering as it raises the pH...


----------



## Airbone (Jan 28, 2022)

boo said:


> if you add the silica first how do you balance your pH...just wondering as it raises the pH...


My ph out of ro is at about 7.
I add silica first then mammoth p then cal mag then fox farms.
It actually lowers my ph to about 5.9
Then I just use the ph up to 6.5.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bamboo can take over an area real fking fast. Very evasive. Sure can build a lot of stuff from Bamboo though. What do you do with yours Boo?


I’ll bet he has a sweet irrigation system set up like Gillian’s island. Just a quick stationary bike ride once a day and all his plants are watered and nuted up


----------



## boo (Jan 28, 2022)

Airbone said:


> My ph out of ro is at about 7.
> I add silica first then mammoth p then cal mag then fox farms.
> It actually lowers my ph to about 5.9
> Then I just use the ph up to 6.5.


try adding the silica last as your pH up...stir between adding each nutrient or additive to avoid lock out...


----------



## boo (Jan 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ll bet he has a sweet irrigation system set up like Gillian’s island. Just a quick stationary bike ride once a day and all his plants are watered and nuted up


nope, once established it just grows crazy big...my plants have become walls around my property...I just fertilize the helll out of it...


----------



## Airbone (Jan 28, 2022)

boo said:


> try adding the silica last as your pH up...still between adding each nutrient or additive to avoid lock out...


Thanks I will try that..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 28, 2022)

boo said:


> try adding the silica last as your pH up...stir between adding each nutrient or additive to avoid lock out...


Would it be safer for me to do the silica thing with just water so as not to get the nute lock?  I water my plants between nutes.


----------



## boo (Jan 28, 2022)

silica won't give you nute lock if you mix every element of what goes in your feed...certainly you can just do the silica with water but watch what it does to your pH...it will drop it...it builds stronger plants as you will see...
airbone, how do you like the mammoth p, just curious...


----------



## Airbone (Jan 28, 2022)

First go with it actually.
Been using king crab for microbes before this run.
Will let you know!


----------



## Airbone (Jan 28, 2022)

boo said:


> try adding the silica last as your pH up...stir between adding each nutrient or additive to avoid lock out...


I use a bubble stone to mix….
Lol I’m lazy!


----------



## Carty (Jan 29, 2022)

You have to be careful using Silica,  um silicon is in a plastic tube I caulked my new toilet with, talk about a brain fart.

I use Silica from 1st feeding thru preflower..  The strength is builds in the stems cell walls will help it battle stress, and more importantly bugs..  it is found natural in the great outdoors but not enough in most soils we buy to benefit the plants well enough, so we supplement.

I use 1/8tsp per gallon of water.  Read the bottle you get closely and don't go by anyone else's measurement.  Yours is most likely from a diff manufacturer and concentration levels I'm sure can vary enough to make it a need to actually do what most men refuse to do,  read the directions.. hahaha.

When I fail to use silica my stems are weaker and the main stem is smaller early on instead of the size of your finger at 3wks old.

good luck


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 29, 2022)

Carty said:


> You have to be careful using Silica,  um silicon is in a plastic tube I caulked my new toilet with, talk about a brain fart.
> 
> I use Silica from 1st feeding thru preflower..  The strength is builds in the stems cell walls will help it battle stress, and more importantly bugs..  it is found natural in the great outdoors but not enough in most soils we buy to benefit the plants well enough, so we supplement.
> 
> ...


Ok I’m gonna try it but I think during in between waterings.


Carty said:


> You have to be careful using Silica,  um silicon is in a plastic tube I caulked my new toilet with, talk about a brain fart.
> 
> I use Silica from 1st feeding thru preflower..  The strength is builds in the stems cell walls will help it battle stress, and more importantly bugs..  it is found natural in the great outdoors but not enough in most soils we buy to benefit the plants well enough, so we supplement.
> 
> ...


Ok I’m gonna try it during my in between waterings. Since silica requires a pH higher than 7 to remain soluble, should I ph up my water to 7.0, mix the silica in good then ph it back down to 6.5 prior to watering my plants with it?


----------



## joeb631 (Jan 29, 2022)

I


WeedHopper said:


> Bamboo can take over an area real fking fast. Very evasive. Sure can build a lot of stuff from Bamboo though. What do you do with yours Boo?


It cost us 4k to dig down 3 feet and remove bamboo and $350 for a plastic barrier we installed around the perimeter. If pot grew as fast and prolific as bamboo it would be like as when I started $20 a  Z ( w/o seeds!)


----------

